# w2k ie5 t-dsl anonymer proxy funk nicht!



## RichelieuxxL (6. Juni 2003)

Problem:

Bin mit t-dsl über einem anomymen proxyserver ins internet zum testen, ob meine provider-IP angezeigt wird. Ergebnis ja!

Bin der meinung im ie unter extras->internetoptionen->verbindungen alles richtig eingestellt zu haben.

Kennt hier jemand das problem? Habe mich schon dumm und dusslig gesucht und wäre für sämtliche tipps dankbar!

Danke
RichelieuxxL


----------



## JohannesR (6. Juni 2003)

Mit dieser Menge an Informationen wird es uns sicher ein leichtes ... Nein, nicht wirklich, viel zu wenig Informationen. Wir koennten MAXIMAL raten.


----------



## RichelieuxxL (6. Juni 2003)

also genauer:

- w2k professional
- t-dsl-flat mit fritz-dslkarte, ohne t-online-software, mit pppeo über dfü
- internet explorer 5 unter verbindungen für die obige verbindung einen anonymen proxy eingestellt: z.b. 211.93.108.113:8080
- anschließend bei http://www.multiproxy.org getestet... Ergebnis ich konnte meine IP erkennen... was in diesem fall nicht gewünscht war!

Bitte welche weiteren informationen würdest du denn benötigen?

RichelieuxxL


----------



## dfd1 (6. Juni 2003)

Naja, die Wahrscheinlichkeit das deine IP nicht gezeigt wird, ist sehr klein... Als relativ gut abgeschirmmt gillst du erst dann, wenn du hinter zig Proxys sitzt... Einer wird da wohl nicht reichen.

Und: Was ist so schlimm daran, wenn deine IP nachvollzogen werden kann?? Solange du nichts illegales machst, kann es dir ja egal sein, oder??


----------



## RichelieuxxL (1. Juli 2003)

sorry, hat einen augenblick gedauert, war im urlaub!

eigentlich wollte ich hier keine politische diskussion vom zaun brechen, sondern meine frage geklärt haben...

VIELEN DANK JEDENFALLS

zur frage wieso:
ich fühle mich grundsätzlich zu sehr von vater staat überwacht, und halte die geballte informationsgewalt in einigen potentiell korrupten staatsorganen für gefährlich...DESHALB

mfg

RichelieuxxL


----------

